# Betrug mittels paypal und bwin



## palinsche (27 August 2013)

Habe gestern meinen Augen nicht getraut:
Ich habe eine Mail von paypal erhalten, in welcher bestätigt worden ist, eine Auszahlung an bwin in Höhe von 150 Euro sei erfolgt.

Da ich mit bwin noch nie etwas zu tun hatte und auch noch nie an Sportwetten teilgenommen habe, muss diese Überweisung jemand betrügerisch veranlasst haben, ist wahrscheinlich in den Besitz meines paypal-Passworts gekommen.

Ursache für diesen Betrug ist aber meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall das lasche System von paypal, wo man noch wie im Mittelalter, mit nur EINEM Passwort auf das Konto kommt und dort ungestört agieren kann.
Fast alle Banken haben dieses System schon vor Jahren geändert, zugunsten von mindestens erforderlichen und wechselnden pins, sei es ausgedruckt oder im Einzelfall per Handy zu erhalten oder über einen speziellen Generator.

Ich werde jedenfalls paypal nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2013)

Ja und weiter?
Was sagt bwin?
Oder ist das ganze etwa eina Malware-Mail mit einem dubiosen Anhang?


----------



## palinsche (27 August 2013)

Was "und weiter?"
Das ist gerade mal 17 Stunden her und bwin soll sich schon geäußert haben ???

Natürlich untersucht paypal und verlangt wohl von bwin Auskünfte.

Welche bescheidenen Voraussetzungen muss man hier eigentlich erfüllen, um "Moderator" zu sein?


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2013)

Mehr als Du in Deinem Erstbeitrag bringst. Denn wer keine oder nur marginale Info reinschreibt und dann auf Rückfragen beleidigend wird erfüllt diese Voraussetzung garantiert nicht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2013)

palinsche schrieb:


> Welche bescheidenen Voraussetzungen muss man hier eigentlich erfüllen, um "Moderator" zu sein?


Ach herrje - Mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden? 

WIeso benutzt Du Paypal, wenn Dir die Sicherheitsmechanismen zu lasch sind?

Ursache für den "Betrug" könnte übrigens ein kompromittiertes System des Anwenders sein. Das passiert gar nicht so selten und ist gar nicht mal so ungewöhnlich. Aber hoffentlich hältst Du uns auf dem Laufenden, was sich da noch ergibt.


----------



## palinsche (27 August 2013)

Habe gerade ein Mail von paypal erhalten, dass ich das Geld zurück erhalte.

Aber das sieht dann offenbar so aus, dass bwin das Geld nicht erhält und ich wohl eventuell damit rechnen muss, das bwin das Geld dann direkt von mir möchte - obwohl ich mit denen nie etwas zu tun hatte.


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2013)

...dann ist bwin in der Beweispflicht, mit dir rechtsgültigen einen Vertrag haben zu wollen. Nachdem aber bereits die PayPal-Zahlung geplatzt ist, ist ein weiteres Vorgehen eher unwahrscheinlich. Auch bwin hat gewisse Risikoabwägungen und PayPal teilt denen den Sachverhalt bereits mit. Außerdem, PayPal übernimmt den Schaden über die geplatzte Buchung, nicht bwin. Das ist das witzige Konzept hinter PayPal, für das Händler wie bwin gute Provisionen zahlen müssen. Der Schaden an sich ist aber überschaubar und für PayPal weniger als Peanuts, sonst würden die das nicht machen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2013)

palinsche schrieb:


> Aber das sieht dann offenbar so aus, dass bwin das Geld nicht erhält und ich wohl eventuell damit rechnen muss, das bwin das Geld dann direkt von mir möchte - obwohl ich mit denen nie etwas zu tun hatte.


Grundsätzlich hast Du überhaupt keinen Vertrag mit denen. Aber wenn man sich hier im Forum umschaut, gibt es da doch eine merkbefreite Klientel, für die offensichtlich unberechtigtes Inkasso zum Geschäftsprinzip gehört.

bwin tritt da bisher nicht größer in Erscheinung - Insofern bin ich da erst mal zuversichtlich, dass sich das auf dem kleinen Dienstweg klären lässt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2013)

Wieder eine Geschichte über einen mit gestohlener ID getätigten Kauf... in der New York Times (passt nicht zu bwin, aberr zu paypal und darf gerne entsprechend verschoben werden) 



> Last November, I sold a laptop computer on eBay for $611. The buyer paid with PayPal, the payment service owned by eBay, and I mailed the computer.
> In April, PayPal removed the $611 from my account as a “chargeback,” stating that the buyer “asked the credit card company to reverse” payment for the computer because the purchase was “unauthorized.”


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/y...k=.gde_86774_member_5795370821916577792&_r=0#!


----------

